# My 1st Vape Mail



## Rex Smit (6/2/14)

Hi

So i have finally received my 1st Vape mail from SkyBlue. I was like a little kid at Xmas.
And here it is...


Pretty...


the Box with some 28g & 32g wire...


Box content...


And here she is...I call her BLU...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vaalboy (6/2/14)

Nice - Love the blue!


----------



## Smokyg (6/2/14)

Well done! Looks awesome! How does she vape?


----------



## ShaneW (6/2/14)

Awesome!


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

lovely stuff @Rex Smit 

many BLU bring you many huge clouds and tons on flavor


----------



## Rex Smit (6/2/14)

So from what I know this tank looks like a protank 1 kinda jobby...?

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Looks great Rex. Nice!
Unusual colour.


----------



## Rex Smit (6/2/14)

Yes. Colors are odd, the blue and orange tank. But looks actually very good together

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (6/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> So from what I know this tank looks like a protank 1 kinda jobby...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Yep, it's pretty much a protank 1 clone - They call it the Sigelei protank - not a brilliant tank but not horrible either - it performs significantly better if you replace their provided coil with a kanger coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------

